# Thomas Boston on commending religion to others



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 13, 2019)

Thomas Boston on commending religion to others

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Sep 14, 2019)

"The wearing out of that so much now, from what it was in former years, is one of the black symptoms of the decay of religion at this day."

How true. It often strikes me that the servants of false religion are often more ready to proselytise to their false religion than the servants of God are to evangelise others with the truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 14, 2019)

ScottishPresbyterian said:


> It often strikes me that the servants of false religion are often more ready to proselytise to their false religion than the servants of God are to evangelise others with the truth.



People often say that our current immigration policies represent a great evangelistic opportunity. I agree; it is a wonderful evangelistic opportunity ... for Islam.


----------

